# Publishers in London



## TGNewman (Mar 29, 2012)

Good evening sirs and madams.

This thread is not in regards to which publishers to go to for your own work, but ones to work for. I'm reaching the end of my studies at university, and believe this industry is something I want to pursue as a career. What could be greater then seeing books made into a reality, and work for an ever evolving industry?

However, how do I break into this. I have managed to procure a month or so of work experience, but how best to find a job in this industry, based in the fair city of London?

Any advice/points in the right direction/contacts/and comments, are appreciated.

Regards
TGNewman


----------



## Kelise (Mar 30, 2012)

What kind of job? Editing, proofing, media work? Reading through the slush pile, or hunting down new authors? 

Have a look at publishing websites, see if they have a jobs or recruitment section and see what they're looking for.

As an example: Recruitment - Orion Books


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2012)

Try a search for publishing jobs in London. It threw up a few such as...

Publishing jobs | Guardian Jobs

Publishing jobs, Central London | Guardian Jobs

Publishing job search - JustLondonJobs

London Publishing House Jobs and Top Publishing House Career Opportunities in London - JobisJob UK


----------



## TGNewman (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, I've gone through most of these already, but much gratitude to you both.


----------

